# Steel case ammo ?



## grumpyaz (Jun 4, 2014)

I know this is going to be like opening Pandoras Box but here we go. Can you safely shoot steel case ammo out of your CZ or Glock for that matter. I have my opinion on this subject but i could be wrong.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have, but the ammo was dirty and I don't like it, so I probably won't use it again if I can help it.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Not sure about a CZ but look at the manufacturers recommendations. They will usually tell you what ammo is acceptable. I have shot several different brands of steel case and yes, it is generally dirty. Tests I have seen also indicate that it will shoot out a barrel and wear out extractors faster than non steel cased rounds. Price wise it generally is cheaper and imo, I don't mind shooting it because of that. I can replace extractors pretty cheap. Haven't had to replace a barrel yet but most handgun barrels aren't that expensive. The tests I saw were on several AR-15's so I guess rifle barrels could be a little more costly to have to redo. Personally, I dont' like the Tula ammo because the cases have some waxy covering on them and they don't feed through my magazines that well. The plain jane Silver Bear Russian ammo shoots pretty good and it's cheap. I think It's lacquer coated so it doesn't hang up in the mags like the Tula does. But over all, read your owners manual and see what the manufacturer recommends. Depends on who makes the gun and what they recommend and I suppose, if it came to a warranty claim and you used some and they found out and didn't recommend it, you could end up with a denied warranty repair. The last new Ruger I bought said brass, aluminum and steel were all ok.


----------



## Mik3e (Jul 11, 2012)

The only problem I've had with steel cased ammo is increased friction in the magazine. The mag spring could not push more than 9 rounds without 'dipstick' lubrication.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Mik3e said:


> The only problem I've had with steel cased ammo is increased friction in the magazine. The mag spring could not push more than 9 rounds without 'dipstick' lubrication.


had the same problem using Tula rounds. They apparently have a polymer coating on them. Probably made that way to make them more durable for military use in the field, but I couldn't load more than about six rounds in a ten round mag just due to resistance of the polymer on the inside of the mag walls. Other steel cased ammo is what they refer to as "lacquer coated". Smooth outside in comparison to the Tula. I shot a box of Silver Bear 380 last night and it cycled through the gun just fine, but out of 50 rounds I had probably 5 or 6 light strikes which fired on the second trigger pull. I wouldn't carry it because of that issue, but it's ok for target use. Used to be quite a bit cheaper than American made stuff, but the price of everything is getting ridiculous lately.


----------

